

Ubisoft ‘Pirates’ Assassin’s Creed Brotherhood Music From Demonoid - ThomPete
http://torrentfreak.com/ubisoft-pirates-assassins-creed-brotherhood-music-from-demonoid-110316/

======
JakeSteele
i find it disturbing. ubisoft abuses people who actually pay for the games
with their terrible DRM, as they try to fight 'piracy' while using pirated
content for their deluxe edition.

